# AV Out Connections



## gomike (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Samsung DLP HLR5067W widescreen television, I have a McInctosh MA2275 Amp with B&W 800 series speeakers. I had to take the system down when our home flooded a couple of months ago. I previously ran the Samsung audio through the Mac, I have tried to reconnect it from the Samsung AV outs through the MAC as directed in the Samsung Manual, but not getting any audio through the MAC. 
Anybody has any suggestions, much appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Mike

I also have a Sony DVD NS999ES connected with interconnects to the MAC and S-video1 to the TV 
Verizon DVR to TV with HDMI and optical sound cable
I can get TV audio through the MAC when the Sony DVD is on and the TV source is the S-video1, but no TV audio through the MAC when the source is the HDMI


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Your set does not feed digital sound from the HDMI input out of the analog outputs.


----------



## gomike (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, so if I switch from the HDMI/optical connection to an S-Video and analog connections it will feed digital sound out of the analog outputs?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You will get analog only if you feed analog in. Same with digital. The set does not do A/D nor D/A conversion for the audio outputs, only D/A for the internal audio.


----------

